# Eragon 2006



## Andrew (Oct 26, 2005)

So far the books have been great, and now they are being made into a movie!    

The first movie is set to come out in June 2006, which is a long wait...so I got bored and decided to make this poll, lol.

Anyways, if you havent read them yet, you need to!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Oct 26, 2005)

Um...i didnt put those poll options there...was supposed to just be a "Yes" or "No" thing :|


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Weird and funnily enough most people voted for grasshoppers lmao


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Ha Ha! :lol: 

Oh my god this is just like the poll for which shield mantis and everyone voted for yes or no0 instead of which mantis.

God I love this forum :lol: .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 27, 2005)

just what I was thinking, anyway wat is eragon? never heard of it! perhaps it just over the other side of the pond?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh yeah,

if it's being released over there in 2006 june then maybe wont be out here till like 2057 june.

Lol just kidding, butseriously that annoyed me seeing the posters for the film league of gentlemen (i think, that uk comedy) was released in America first even though it is British! Lol, at least they didn't do that with shawn ofthe dead. I love that film  .

Cheers, Cameron.

p.s. who is the writer? What style is the story? and who else thinks that Sin City rules (thought that was an awesome film. need to read the comics by frank miller now :lol: .


----------

